# freak weather...



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

10 minutes ago as the computer crashed after blue light lit the curtains and an instant clap of thunder that sent me backwards off my chair as the dog ran for upstairs and as it went quiet a rattling on the back door i ve never heard before.....
1/2 an inch of hail and a wind that came from no where and its over as fast as it came and everythings really still outside....
staffordshire moorelands....
how strange


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

..... Heathcliffe is that you???


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its the end of the world as we know it


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

From where i am in East Kilbride Scotland what you experienced sounds pretty run of the mill weather with regard to what we have been getting over the last few days.

It is a case of full wet gear every time you go out the door at present. 

I've named the enlarged lake/puddle of a pavement just sown from me the 'costa del East Klibride'.

And they wonder why i am going off to Spain in a motorhome...!!!!!


----------

